# Goats... Amazing in every way (even edible)



## slim6y (Oct 19, 2010)

Check out:

Spider Goats - Goats climbing a dam wall... (this is of course nothing to what they do in the wild)...

[video=youtube;8Gxb9Z_Fb5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gxb9Z_Fb5M[/video]

Then there's myotonic goats:

[video=youtube;we9_CdNPuJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we9_CdNPuJg[/video]

The real spider goats:

[video=youtube;ktgACq4zcAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktgACq4zcAU[/video]

Of course they're really tasty... And a real pest in feral situations...

But goats are awesome! (after all I am a Capricorn)


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 19, 2010)

I love goat meat in a curry or a biryani yummo! 

Although I find their eyes particularly creepy. To look at, not to eat, I'm not Bear Grylls. 

Check out the new Attenborough series, "Life". There's a story on one episode of a young goat being chased by a fox across pretty much a cliff face. Awesome coordination & agility. And tasty. Did I mention curry? Yes? OK.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 19, 2010)

Death from above! Think I'll have to check that out tonight.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 19, 2010)

Not so lucky goat:

[video=youtube;kluRgBToQbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kluRgBToQbQ[/video]

But never-the-less very tasty I am sure (un-curried):

And an Attenborough....

[video=youtube;wdsZz8StyV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdsZz8StyV4[/video]

(I still want a myotonic goat or a few as pets)


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 19, 2010)

Ah yes, ibex, not a goat (in the Attenborough clip). Excuse the mistake, but they are very goat-esque. Or goatee. Or grotesque if their eyes creep you out like they do to me. That clip with the eagle is incredible, it's amazing how animals adapt to hunt.


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 19, 2010)

Those fainting goats are utterly hilarious.

Also yummy I'm thinking, curried or even just with garlic and lemon juice on the barbie.


----------



## cockney red (Oct 19, 2010)

12 hour cooked Goat Ruby.....Southals finest


----------



## James..94 (Oct 19, 2010)

I so want a myotonic goat


----------



## njames (Oct 19, 2010)

Anything Attenborough = Cool!


----------



## slim6y (Oct 19, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> stuff the goat id love a golden eagle..... then you could go get as many feral goats as you like lol


 
But there's no cliff faces in australia suitable for the goat to be thrown off of and killed.... That one fell a fair long way...

And sorry about ibex/goat cross-over - but really it's the same as coastal carpet vs darwin anyway....


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 20, 2010)

slim6y said:


> And sorry about ibex/goat cross-over - but really it's the same as coastal carpet vs darwin anyway....


You're such a lumper. Not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## littleslinky (Oct 20, 2010)

Goats rock too! :d


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 20, 2010)

OMG !!! That golden eagle video is amazing! That poor goat, i never knew eagles would do that!

So, a myotonic goat is kinda similar to the JAGS? lol..... bit of excitement and they go all 'funny' lol


----------



## slim6y (Oct 20, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> OMG !!! That golden eagle video is amazing! That poor goat, i never knew eagles would do that!
> 
> So, a myotonic goat is kinda similar to the JAGS? lol..... bit of excitement and they go all 'funny' lol



Did you mean - that poor tasty goat, tasty tasty canyon goat....

Forgive my ignorance... but... a please explain note comes with the JAGS comment... What does that mean?


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 20, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Forgive my ignorance... but... a please explain note comes with the JAGS comment... What does that mean?


 
When the goats are excited, feeding time, scared, or stressed, their muscles seize up lol

JAGS - when excited, stressed etc etc..... they get their 'ticks' lol


----------



## slim6y (Oct 20, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> When the goats are excited, feeding time, scared, or stressed, their muscles seize up lol
> 
> JAGS - when excited, stressed etc etc..... they get their 'ticks' lol


 
oooooh... They get 'stiff' so to speak?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 20, 2010)

With the JAGs it is more than likely neurological, whereas with the goats it's chemical: it's a genetic disorder that causes the blocking of their chloride channels, which means that the muscles can contract but the mechanism that causes the contraction becomes stuck. So they "freeze" and fall over! Hilarity through genetic defect... On another matter, when oil runs out I'm gonna have me some camels and some goats... may have to look into some eagles as well...


----------

